# OCing Core 2 Duo E7500



## prehistoricgamer (Aug 22, 2013)

Im trying to OC the processor of my 4 years old HCL branded PC.It has a Woldale Core 2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GH with 250W PSU. The mobo is Gigabyte G31M - ES2L.

First when I tried 11 x 366, the OS crashed with a BSOD. So i lowered it to 11 x 300 with a bit of variation in CPU voltage which gave me about 3.3 Ghz. The system successfully booted and CPU-Z showed me 3.3 Ghz where as when I checked system properties, it still showed me 2.93 Ghz.

I found this to be a bit weird and I reverted to the factory setting without wanting to risk any further.

Why is there an inconsistency between CPU-Z and Sys Properties? A youtube video I watched showed that the frequency changed even in the Sys Props.

Also, is OC'ing safe to 3.3 Ghz with my current stock fan & PSU? My idle & max temps at factory settings are 45 and 53* C respectively.

Just 2 days ago, I happened to clean my PC since the day I bought it ( more than 4 years) and I found a butt load of dust. Cleaned it all and I think I see a mild improvement in responsiveness. Is there a special kind of brush to clean the mobo n IC components? Like a non static brush or something else maybe?


----------

